# Kiittens for adoption in Burlington Ontario



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

Love For Life Pet Rescue has an assortment of nursing & weaned kittens, as well as many young adult cats available for adoption. ( The Love For Life Petrescue Petfinder.com webpage will be updated with photos shortly ).

Please visit Petfinder.com if you are thinking about adopting or fostering a cat or kitten. Most of the shelters & rescues wil soon be filled to capacity now that the kitten season has begun!


----------

